# wasting hay or feeding to much???



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I modified my manger to try and catch some of the hay that hits the ground










you can see how much was on the ground, is this normal?

the lip hasnt helped much

it is an alpha hay that is compressed, and they pull it out and dont eat it I am guessing, is it normal to not eat the long bigger pcs?

Is the manger openings not wide enough? which causes them to pull it out and drop it?I can remove every other board if needed

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Extremely normal unfortunately!! When I got goats I thought, awesome they eat everything!!!! NOT!!! The only thing they clean up are my flowers, bushes & trees I don't want them to eat!!
My goats are so picky & wasteful!!! I actually let my horses clean up after them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is normal. I get less waste with grass hay and alfalfa pellets but I still get waste.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, normal.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

cool, it makes a nice mat to rake out :hammer:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

what is grass hay? I see it mentioned several times

I know what alfalfa is and Timothy and Timothy mixes (friends raise meat rabbits)

actually going to sickle mow a little bit of field (it is more of a cow mixture) it should be okay as filler with pellets and alfalfa right?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Grass hay is Timothy, orchard grass, bermuda, sudan, slough grass, meadow hay, etc. any dried grass product. Some are better than others nutrition wise.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

:think:so nice dry lawn clippings? purely asking our yard is actually field grass and will grow to 3 or 4 feet high in a month if there is rain, how bad a thing is ticks and goats, I thought to mow around playground so we can walk and see goats and leave some long areas to grow...just wondering


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well yeah, you can dry lawn grass into hay but, it has to be cut with a string trimmer or a rotary mower. Power mowers burn the grass and can cause bloat.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

sickle mower for the win ::










more of a joke...I think, we will see how it goes this weekend weather and time wise (maybe it will be dry enough)


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Totally normal. I just use the hay on the ground for the garden, chicken coop, out in the yard or as long as it's pretty clean, the goat's bedding. Wasting drives me nuts.


----------

